# Fbi Wiretap Under Wireless Network List =-O



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

As the title says, much to my surprise when I checked my wireless networks last night this is what I saw!

Out of nowhere last night my wifi dropped, so when I checked it out I saw FBIWireTap as an available network. On my TB it kept popping in and out, but on my D1 it would show up more consistent (pic is of my D1 screen). I had to reboot my modem & wireless router just to get my home network to show up on the wireless network list.
Also, earlier in the day a friend of mine sent me a screen cap showing FBIWireTap under his network list. And he's in a different state!
Anyone else out there seeing this? Anyone have any idea what the heck is going on? LoL
Never seen this before and I admit it kinda freaked me out a bit last night lol. I assume my wifi glitch was just a coincidence, but IDK. I have setup my wifi SEVERAL times after loading new roms and have never seen the FBI before.
Then again I would think that the FBI would be a little more slick and not advertise "Here we are!" lol. But this is the government we're talking about, so you never know 

Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Unless the government really feels you're special, it goes something like this:

govt: o hai!!! we need you to record all information going out from user at <insert location>
ISP/phone provider: why sure good buddy! we assume you have a warrant and stuff for that right?








govt: why of course, sending it over right now.
ISP/phone provider: righto, we'll get right on that









*ISP/phone provider logs all packets of data/voice going in an out of said user's residence and or phone and forwards to federal law enforcement.

My advice: I would stop watching cheesy hollywood crime dramas, they don't sit out front in vans anymore









http://www.wired.com...tt-invents-pro/

http://www.theatlant...ies-keep/43059/


----------



## Breezer23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are you Muslim? Totally kidding.


----------



## xoomdev (Jun 6, 2011)

I think I will do this to my neighbor today...lol it'll go great with the other inventive names we have nearby "Hackmeid4reu" on an open network..lol and my wife's favorites F**URMOTHER and squidlips


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> My advice: I would stop watching cheesy hollywood crime dramas, they don't sit out front in vans anymore


So, that black van I saw down the road this morning on my way to work is nothing to be alarmed about?







j/k lol


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Please tell me you weren't seriously concerned.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe it's because you weren't wearing your tinfoil hat, put it on, that should get it to all stop. Make one for the Thunderbolt too, just to be safe.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

My home network is named fbi surveillance van 2. Name my phone hotspot the same thing, so I bet it was really just someone who is messing around. I did get my uncle with the wifi name one time. Thought the fbi was actually around.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Maybe it's because you weren't wearing your tinfoil hat, put it on, that should get it to all stop. Make one for the Thunderbolt too, just to be safe.


HAHAHAHAHA I made a tin foil sailboat charging dock for my TB.
Also, I made all my neighbors laugh in college with "Team F*cksauce" as my SSID


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

LOL someone is totally f***ing with you. But if you ARE special, i'd pull a Jason Bourne and disappear.


----------



## darkace (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't you think if this was real, they'd use something a bit more conspicuous than FBI Wiretap...?

Sent from my Skybolt using Tapatalk


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

I always name my WiFi Hotspot fbi.gov Fun in Airports and on Airplanes


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

I always use GTFOMyShit. Went over amazingly at school haha.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92 (Jun 18, 2011)

My network is FBI surveillance haha. I hope for at least a little while people were confused. But I put 'get your own wifi' as mine when I tether.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

lambda said:


> Please tell me you weren't seriously concerned.


It made me stop and think for a second, yeah. If my wifi hadn't completely dropped and I just happened to see it in my list then no, I would have just wrote it off. But, being that out of the blue my wifi took a crap and when checking my settings I saw that, kinda was like "WTF!? ". 
Now it was probably just a coincidence my wifi dropped, but still ... 
Sent from my TB for a limited time only ... Galaxy Nexus, you will be mine :-D


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

I re-named a neighbor's open WiFi from "linksys" to "FreeWiFiHere" or something similar. I couldn't resist.... Seeing it named "linksys", I tried and yeap, no username and the password was "admin".

I have to give credit to them though. Within 2 days, they fixed it fairly properly. They re-named it and then locked it down.


----------



## Fadelight (Sep 4, 2011)

For what its worth, my home network is called "CIA_Outpost". Anyone can rename their wifi network whatever they want, so you'll surely see some interesting ones if you pay attention.


----------



## rycheme (Jul 20, 2011)

Mine's named VogonPoetry









Sent from mah 'Bolt on tapatalk


----------



## andarre (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine is named HideyokidsHideyoWiFi. I know it's cheesy but I got a chuckle out of it...


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Get_ur_own is my wifi name

Sent from my tbolt running g3d


----------



## papaavi (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine is stankycat


----------



## hodula1 (Oct 26, 2011)

hall said:


> I re-named a neighbor's open WiFi from "linksys" to "FreeWiFiHere" or something similar. I couldn't resist.... Seeing it named "linksys", I tried and yeap, no username and the password was "admin".
> 
> I have to give credit to them though. Within 2 days, they fixed it fairly properly. They re-named it and then locked it down.


Didn't you realize by changing his SSID, you locked out any wifi connections he might have had. I'm surprised it took him 2 days to fix and lock down.

Sent from my Blackberry Playbook using Android Tapatalk


----------

